# LRM SUPER SHOW, LAS VEGAS



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

See: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=420783 .


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 27 2008, 07:12 AM~11188707
> *See: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=420783 .
> *


 :loco:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WERE GOING 4 SURE. CANT WAIT.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 10:37 PM~11221648
> *WERE GOING 4 SURE. CANT WAIT.
> *


:thumbsup:

Ill be getting some more of your dvd's there :nicoderm:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 10:37 PM~11221648
> *WERE GOING 4 SURE. CANT WAIT.
> *


just take it easy on the tranmission this time :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 31 2008, 12:18 AM~11222185
> *BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE
> *


minus regal king I assume


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 31 2008, 12:17 AM~11222171
> *just take it easy on the tranmission this time :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE A NEW TRUCK, THANKS 4 THE HELP LAST TIME HOMIE,


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

It's in the plans, I'm not gonna say I'm going though because everytime I say I'm going some BS comes up and I don't end up going...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

12._*HOPE SHORTY CAN READ THESE AGAIN BEFORE THE HOPP :0 CAUSE IT AINT GONNA FLY *_


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

O.G STATUS ON THE HOPPING,IF THE QUALIFICATIONS ARE MET,ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be there as a spectator


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ILL TRY TO MAKE IT WITH 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
BAY AREA CHAPTER .


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Got the rooms booked, the drinking shoes ready to be laced up.....we'll be in the house! :biggrin: :barf: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

how much is it to walk in


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

how much is it to walk in somebody has to know


----------



## chepe v (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Aug 4 2008, 10:14 AM~11254730
> *I'll be there as a spectator
> *


x2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 5 2008, 09:35 PM~11270263
> *how much is it to walk in somebody has to know
> *


THINK ITS 40.00


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 31 2008, 12:36 AM~11222245
> *minus regal king I assume
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

hows it going  got a couple questions and i was hoping some one can help.this will be my first year going 2 the super show in vegas.i need 2 no whats the name of the city where its actually taking place so that i can get a hotel near by.and also is there any way u can get tickets before the show or can u only get them that same day?hope 2 get some answers back thanks..


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Aug 11 2008, 01:10 PM~11315681
> *hows it going   got a couple questions and i was hoping some one can help.this will be my first year going 2 the super show in vegas.i need 2 no whats the name of the city where its actually taking place so that i can get a hotel near by.and also is there any way u can get tickets before the show or can u only get them that same day?hope 2 get some answers back thanks..
> *


the show is at cashman field near downtown las vegas. its on the same street as the strip, Las Vegas Blvd, bout 10 minutes north of all the big hotels: caesars, wynn, etc.

to find hotels near the show just google this: vegas hotels "cashman field". the sites will list hotels from closest to furthest away.

u can purchase tickets online or go to the show the day before during the setup and buy wristbands. they are usually bout $5 cheaper and allows you to go in and out of the show. that way u can go across the street and get snacks, hotdogs & burgers, and drinks at the circle k or eat and have a few beers in your car. the lines for food at the show are terrible and they don't sell alcohol. that's why I love wristbands. 

get to the show early if u can cuz the parkin lot fills up quick. otherwise u gotta park in the residential areas. not a huge deal but its a bit of a walk.

hope this helps.


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 11 2008, 08:46 PM~11319997
> *the show is at cashman field near downtown las vegas. its on the same street as the strip, Las Vegas Blvd, bout 10 minutes north of all the big hotels: caesars, wynn, etc.
> 
> to find hotels near the show just google this: vegas hotels "cashman field". the sites will list hotels from closest to furthest away.
> ...


hey bro thanks alot for the info


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

somebody tell me the date


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 5 2008, 08:35 PM~11270263
> *how much is it to walk in somebody has to know
> *


 :rant: THINK A ARM AN A LEGG!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

walk in day of show is 40


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Aug 13 2008, 07:19 PM~11337211
> *somebody tell me the date
> *


dam it morgan its oct 12th :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2008, 06:34 AM~11341341
> *dam  it  morgan  its  oct  12th  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Smiley!?!? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CALISTYLECERTIFIED (Aug 16, 2008)

CALI STYLE LOW RIDERS THERE 4 SHURE !!! I.E TO L.V IS ALWAYS MANDATORY!!!!


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Can you still go a day early and get wrist bands if you are not entering a car?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

i know im going :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 17 2008, 06:01 PM~11366485
> *Can you still go a day early and get wrist bands if you are not entering a car?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

That's cool. Three of them for your Dutch homie... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

My Webpage


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

GROUPE BAKERSFIELD ------ WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY 
WILL BE THERE ALL CHAPTERS.........


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

how do you get wrist bands in advance coming from bakersfield so who do i need to get a hold of for the wrist band


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Its going 2 be a good weekend 2 spend some money and see a good show LATIN LUXURY will be in the house from the OC 2 IE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well i guess im there, lowrider just cashed my check, so now its time to book a room, see yall in vegas.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 20 2008, 07:17 PM~11397375
> *how do you get wrist bands in advance coming from bakersfield so who do i need to get a hold of for the wrist band
> *


wristbands are available for purchase only at cashman field either during the setup on saturday or the morning of the show before it starts. I think they stop sellin em at 9am on sunday. not 100% sure on the times but I always get mine early afternoon on sat.


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

CITY LIMITS C.C WILL BE THERE ALL THE WAY FROM MICHIGAN


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: UCE KC


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

RENO ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE WITH THE REST OF THE FAMILY


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 25 2008, 10:40 AM~11431694
> *:biggrin: UCE KC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Aug 25 2008, 11:35 AM~11432298
> *RENO ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE WITH THE REST OF THE FAMILY
> *


WE ARE COMING UP THERE STRONG .......


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

is it to late to pre reg :dunno:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

destiny rollin in from chicago. im lookin to buy 2 wrist bands


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

for those that aint booked yet the stratosphere is havin a sale on their official site. standard rooms down to $140 :0. suites $230 :0
too bad I booked b4 I found out bout the sale. still was able to get a premiere room on vegas.com for 175 with the promo code :nicoderm:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DO YOU ALL THINK THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF SECURITY OR WILL LOWRIDER JUST LET VIOLENCE HAPPEN


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 06:40 PM~11465269
> *DO YOU ALL THINK THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF SECURITY OR WILL LOWRIDER JUST LET VIOLENCE HAPPEN
> *



las vegas police and i dont think they let alot of shit happen, they pretty on people that start trouble, i been there the last 5 years, and havent seen a fight yet.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 28 2008, 07:02 PM~11465466
> *las vegas police and i dont think they let alot of shit happen, they pretty on people that start trouble, i been there the last 5 years, and havent seen a fight yet.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 28 2008, 07:02 PM~11465466
> *las vegas police and i dont think they let alot of shit happen, they pretty on people that start trouble, i been there the last 5 years, and havent seen a fight yet.
> *


REALLLY THAT IS GOOD TO KNOW ---DO THEY LET ALL THEM IDIOTS WEARING RAGS AND TURF SHIT ON THERE SHIRTS GO IN OR DO THEY DENY THEM ACCESS


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE THERE! WE WILL BE IN THE SAME LOCATION AS THE LAST 5 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I WILL KICK IT WITH YOU THEN RICK


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 07:15 PM~11465567
> *REALLLY THAT IS GOOD TO KNOW ---DO THEY LET ALL THEM IDIOTS WEARING RAGS AND TURF SHIT ON THERE SHIRTS GO IN OR DO THEY DENY THEM ACCESS
> *


yea they let in anyone in who has a ticket or wristband but the g's know better than to act up there. I never seen any fights at any lrm shows I been to.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 28 2008, 07:55 PM~11465966
> *yea they let in anyone in who has a ticket or wristband but the g's know better than to act up there. I never seen any fights at any lrm shows I been to.
> *


i have seen them deny entry to a few people last year at the super show, because they looked like straight trouble makers, and i havent seen fights there but have seen fights at other lrm shows, take us back to portland 07 hella fights there, cow palace back in the days, dam had to watch your back walking around there, seen a few guys get jumped, but super show, aint seen no problems there, but there is a hella of alot of cops walking around, so im sure that keeps the peace.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

NITE LIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DAT BISH!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

3 weeks to go


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 21 2008, 12:18 AM~11655896
> *3 weeks to go
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be in da house......See you guys out there.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 21 2008, 06:18 AM~11655896
> *3 weeks to go
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'm gonna rock out with my cock out!!!
and my bitch is gonna jam out with her clam out!!!


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

OBSESSION CC :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

BOUNDED C.C :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THA HOUSE!!!!*_


----------



## STILL HUSTLING (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Aug 28 2008, 07:24 PM~11465647
> *LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE THERE! WE WILL BE IN THE SAME LOCATION AS THE LAST 5 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



So r you going too have me ready by show time..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

A couple of days left... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

I GOT MY TIX :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Sep 4 2008, 11:17 PM~11523254
> *NITE LIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DAT BISH!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


sup fellas :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

NEW STYLE will be ther weather channel says 70 on sunday


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

WHAT THE WORD ON THE AFTER HOP??


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  

GET READY!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

tuff man competition saturday at the stratosphere! inquire in off topic for more details! :nicoderm:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 7 2008, 06:05 AM~11799908
> *tuff man competition saturday at the stratosphere! inquire in off topic for more details! :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Mexican Side Car Club from Mexicali, Mexico will be present!!  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

BE SURE TO COME BY THE LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS BOOTH! YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED! MORE PRODUCT THAT YOU WILL IMAGINE! MOLDED ARM, PISTON, WHAMMYS, KITS ECT.

OH YA SAME LOCATION FOR LAST 5 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Oct 7 2008, 06:39 AM~11800181
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

NOR CAL RIDAHZ SACRAMENTO-MODESTO WILL BE IN VEGAS KICKING IT


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

IMAGINATIONS... SACRAMENTO.... CHICAGO...... HAWAII.... WILL BE THERE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 6 2008, 11:01 PM~11798063
> *WHAT THE WORD ON THE AFTER HOP??
> *


x2


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE..................VEGAS HERE WE COME...........
CANT WAIT TO PLAY SOME CRAPS..... :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Riding Low BC will be there


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

all packed and ready to go. see everyone there friday


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 8 2008, 12:40 PM~11813177
> *all packed and ready to go. see everyone there friday
> *


I'm bout half way packed. leavin 6am on sat :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEJ9RlR0tBA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKjebRaN9Wg&feature=related


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be out there on Friday afternoon with Twotonz....see everyone there!


:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

wish i could go


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

We'll be there in full force!! 

I arrive fri


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

VEGAS HERE WE COME................


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

MAJESTICS CENTRAL CALI. WILL BE THERE C U HOMIES ALL THERE SUNDAY AND EARLY SAT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody going to Vegas from the compton area that can do me a favor.I have to get a plaque to a customer.Im not going.  
Let me know if you can help me out. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{AFTER THE LRM SHOW}! GET READY! :0 GET READY!  FOR THE LAST BIG LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN SO. CAL! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup:  uffin: 
CLICK FOR DETAILS:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413829
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435309


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! NEXT STOP {3rd ANNUAL TRAFFIC CAR SHOW}! SEE YOU GUY'S THERE 11/09/08! :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

pics :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Oct 12 2008, 08:33 PM~11846274
> *pics :dunno:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

PIX


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :biggrin:
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


> thanks for all of the support
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> ...


With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------

